
The Primitive Technology guy builds a water-powered hammer - walterbell
http://boingboing.net/2017/04/29/the-primitive-technology-guy-b.html
======
kordless
I watched this last night. His stuff is awesome. This is basically a low-fi
trip hammer powered by water for smashing grain.

